# Combat in the Cage: Third Offense



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*April 11, 2009 8:00 pm. 

Douglas Community Center
407 E Market Street
Leesburg,Virginia 20176

Flyweight (125lbs)
James Alvear (Freestyle)
vs.
Justin Hughes (Damage Co.)

Bantamweight
Matt Gaugler (Savage)
vs.
Lance Umholtz (Graber MMA)

Bantamweight
Lewis Cassner (Eternal Fight Team)
vs.
tba

Featherweight
Roy Smith (Team Pain)
vs.
Ian Salerno (Front Street MMA)

Featherweight
Marty Kusick (Ground Control)
vs.
Jared Fergusen (Eternal Fight Team)

Featherweight
Brandon Cherry (Team Rawdogg)
vs.
John Patti (Coalition Fight Team)

Featherweight
Bruce Lee Baker (Primal Fighting)
vs.
Kevin Shipley (Damage Co.)

Featherweight (Title Fight)
Ryan Mackin (Ground Control)
vs.
Steve Baker (Primal Fighting)

Featherweight (Female)
Shannon Schade (Rising Sun MA)
vs.
Jenn Martin (Team Vanquish)

Lightweight
Joey Gambino (NY Top Team)
vs.
Scott Abbott (Tactical Combat)

Lightweight
David Price (Team Steele)
vs.
Stephan Franklin (Squared Circle)

Lightweight
Steven Barnett (Freestyle)
vs.
tba

Welterweight
Jeremy Carper (Coalition Fight Team)
vs.
Frank Lauro Jr (Team Steele)

Welterweight
Cory Popanz (Squared Circle)
vs.
Sam Anderson (Team Steele)

Welterweight
Jabril Crawley (American Combat)
vs.
Dave Forsyth (Team Outlaw)

Welterweight
Omar Hernandez (American Combat)
vs.
David Monteith (Tactical Combat)

Welterweight
Greg Height (Tactical Combat)
vs.
Steve Roberts (Team Outlaw)

Middleweight
Jared French (NOVA MMA)
vs.
Josh Butts (Squared Circle)

Middleweight
Dan Root (Team Rawdogg)
vs.
tba

Middleweight
Naheem Kenyetta (American Combat)
vs.
Jarreau Mobley (Freestyle)

Middleweight
Anthony Stebbing (Pedro Sauer)
vs.
Markus Christianson (Freestyle)

Light-Heavyweight
James Kearns (Tactical Combat)
vs.
Jeff Orazi (Team Rawdogg)

Light-Heavyweight
Don Crawford (Coalition Fight Team)
vs.
James Michael Maromatis (Key West BJJ)

Heavyweight
Justin Marshall (Team Vanquish)
vs.
John Monniger (Eternal Fight Team)

Heavyweight
Frank Armstrong (Damage Inc)
vs.
Joe Mcquigan (Fight Firm)*​


----------

